# Visa for people with conviction



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi
I have my visa, Balik Bayan as I am married to a Filipina.
One of my friends has a conviction for possession of Child exploitation images, not a contact offence, his question is; can he get a visa for the philippines?
Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

natbakinfo said:


> Hi
> I have my visa, Balik Bayan as I am married to a Filipina.
> One of my friends has a conviction for possession of Child exploitation images, not a contact offence, his question is; can he get a visa for the philippines?
> Thanks


What type of visa is he looking for. Unless the offence was in the Philippines he's unlikely to be on any watch list. A residence vise that needs a police clearence could be a different matter. Child exploitation is rife in the Philippines if the media is anything to go on so the Philippines are sensitive to this sort of thing.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

When you get a tourist visa you do not go through NBI so I doubt it would show up. They do a quick search, I think just local. On a more thorough search, it might show up...


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you
It did happen in Australia and he wants a visitor/tourist visa for 6-12 months, but the for asks for prev. convictions.


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

The visitor visa application asks for crim. convictions, so if he ticks yes and states details, then what will happen?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

i really think this is the wrong place for that question,,to my knoweledge no attorneys are on here to speak with authority on that.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> i really think this is the wrong place for that question,,to my knoweledge no attorneys are on here to speak with authority on that.


I agree. People can post their thoughts, ideas, and opinions all day long. But a serious issue of this nature requires and deserves to have answers that are absolute.
The friend in question needs to contact their countries passport 
agency (preferably) in person to get accurate legal and binding information.

Jet Lag


----------

